# Indian breed "Lal Band Ghagra - Gola " Pigeon



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*My Birds *
.........................................


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Its a Flying breed used in "Catch and keep " Game and for flying in Kits *.*They are Sprinters *


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

nancybird said:


> Very nice pictures.


Thank u friend


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Good looking bird!!


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

nice bird you got there


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nice birds and do you participate in the mentioned game?
BTW kerala is a very green place


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Pijlover said:


> Nice birds and do you participate in the mentioned game?
> BTW kerala is a very green place


nope...there is no pigeon fancier nearby to play and this breed is rare in Kerala,only a few have them.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

TALON said:


> Good looking bird!!


thank u


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Rahmanshanur said:


> nice bird you got there


thank u brother


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

a feral?? its looks like feral..i mean putting a feral next to it and you cant tell the difference.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not a feral. Just a very basic size/shape.

I've told you before Boney, they are so pretty! And I want some!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

sev3ns0uls said:


> a feral?? its looks like feral..i mean putting a feral next to it and you cant tell the difference.


Its basically a Field pigeon,and one of the most ancient breeds of India.So its natural to look similar to a rock dove,This breed is unique for its color ."Lal band ghagra" means (Lal band = Red Bar,Ghagra = Greyish)......So it means a greyish bird with Red Bar


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Not a feral. Just a very basic size/shape.
> 
> I've told you before Boney, they are so pretty! And I want some!


Yup true,one of the best designs of nature for survival and to outrun a Hawk.Becky get your marine and make a trip to India.You may see a lot of them in the "Taj mahal" Areas


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

How many of these do you have?


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

wow beautiful. i love the color


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

really beautiful !!!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

thepigeonkey said:


> How many of these do you have?


I have only a breeding pair right now


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Vova said:


> wow beautiful. i love the color


Thank you


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

hamza syed said:


> really beautiful !!!!


thanks a lot


----------

